# WIN BIG!



## Erica (26/6/18)

Competition Time!

All you have to do is tell us why you DIY in the comment section below! (or on our FB page) It's that easy!

Competition ends 6 July 2018
No under 18's allowed to enter
Winner to be announced 7 July 2018

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (26/6/18)

A new flavour sensation every day.
Customised to fit my taste like a glove.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton (26/6/18)

I diy because store bought e-liquids are often over concentrated

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (26/6/18)

Versatility
Cost savings
Fun

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (26/6/18)

Just to be clear, @Erica_TFM, the comments/entries can be here on the forum, or must they be on the FB page?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (26/6/18)

RichJB said:


> Just to be clear, @Erica_TFM, the comments/entries can be here on the forum, or must they be on the FB page?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (26/6/18)

diy as i can have my own nic %. cheaper better and make me feel like a chemist

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gersh (26/6/18)

-Endless flavour possibilities. 
-Once you get a flavour just right, it feels like a new scientific discovery. 
-when mixing it tends to keeps your mind off the usual day-to-day stresses.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/6/18)

I DIY because i can mix without cap supersweet, something a lot of commercial juices include which ruins the flavour imo.

Without DIY, it probably have been back on the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/6/18)

I diy for the following reasons : 

It is an escape from reality for a while where all that matters is getting it right and you feel like a super chemist.
 Nothing tastes better than a juice you mixed yourself to suit your own tastes.
It is definately more cost effective.
More variety and new flavours galore on a daily basis.
Because I enjoy doing it I am ensuring that I will not relapse to the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (26/6/18)

Cost effective 
Customizable juices with flavours, nic and pg/vg, and volume.
Its a relaxing hobby that can keep you busy for hours mixing, looking for recipes and reading up.
You know what you put in the juice in terms of flavours and quality.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (26/6/18)

RichJB said:


> Just to be clear, @Erica_TFM, the comments/entries can be here on the forum, or must they be on the FB page?



Correct sir, entries here will count @RichJB

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/6/18)

With DIY I can make my own *custom* or acclaimed international juice *@home*, day or night, @ a fraction of the *cost* in a safe, controlled *environment.*
As I am fully in *control* of the process, I can make a juice to the *profile to my liking*/preference in a *couple of minutes*. In addition, I can *explore exotic flavors* in small batches - if I don't like it, I can simply toss/piff it as the *cost* is low and therefore not a deterrent.
DIY also comes with the added advantage of an *unlimited supply* of juice at hand...no running to the shop at 20h00 to find that they are closed and having to settle for a dodgy from the local 7-11...
With relatively *low set-up costs*, DIY quickly *pays for itself* and can lead to a potential *income stream* by selling your creations to friends and families and potentially the world...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (26/6/18)

I'm a DL vaper so making my own stuff for DL vaping as most commercial juices are too strong for me. Plus side is it helps with my creativity, keeping me busy with new ideas.

It's also low cost for a restricted budget, consumables go a long way and that I know what is going into my juices. And you have more flavouring options on top of that.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Darius1332 (26/6/18)

- Much cheaper!
- Customise for my taste and get to play mad scientist with evil laugh when it works.
- Ability to make combinations not available commercially.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (26/6/18)

I DIY because

make it so easy for me to do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/6/18)

I DIY Because.....lets put this into perspective 

It is way cheaper 

There are thousands of tried and tested and excellent recipes 

DIY supplies are easily available with many suppliers available
You can create and mix to your wildest imaginations, even though sometimes the juices comes out tasting likes @#$% LOL
Its super easy
Its relaxing as a hobby
Its Fun to do!
DIY juices taste just as good if not better than bought juices (T's & C's Apply lol)

Eliminates paying a big price tag for a juice that you end up not liking (Commercial juice) where as if it was mixed by DIY you dont lose too many pennies if it doesnt meet your taste requirements.
There is a HUGE DIY community which makes it awesome! 

Trying to recreate or "Clone" popular juices makes it interesting.
You can PIF DIY juices more easily as they are cheap to make.
You have the option of making 2%, 3.5% or 4% MG juices where most commercial juices are only 0,3 and 6mg.
Most importantly, you end up having the option of having several different flavored juices at a fraction of the cost in stead of just vaping one flavor a month (Lol when you cannot afford to buy 10 bottles of juice a month) 

Cause its a fun activity to sit and stare at your juices waiting patiently for them to steep.....NOT
The feeling you get when you vape your own juice and its perfect.....P R I C E L E S S

LOL okay went abit overboard, but this sums me up....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Slick (26/6/18)

I diy because I can tweak a recipe to my liking,and it is cost effective if you control how you buy

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (26/6/18)

For me, it comes down to the Three Cs:

Cost: I mixed up a juice today with some sale flavours I bought recently. It cost me R9.83 for a 30ml. Can't beat that.

Control: VG/PG ratio, nic strength, sweetness, flavour prominence, balance between top note and base, texture, juiciness level, the list goes on and on...

Creativity: 300 different flavours and your imagination is a winning combo.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (26/6/18)

Takeaways is nice every now and then but generally I cook at home. Likewise with e-liquid. It's easy, cost effective and enjoyable. In addition, with all the DIY recipes out there I can explore what I like and not like without risking wasting the cost of store bought liquid if not to my taste.

That's it! Cheers!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (26/6/18)

I diy because it's a rabbit hole I got into early and can't get out.
Cost is a major factor cheaper than commercial juice.
I live in the middle of nowhere diy is the easiest option.
Creativity for me aswell if you can think it you can try and make it with diy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## acorn (26/6/18)

I DIY because anybody can...
1st Cost saving
2nd Tailored flavoured recipes to suit my individual needs.
3rd High Nicotine Juices not readily available anymore.
4th Craziest combination of flavours to experiment on and the Eureka! moment when it works out.
5th Cost saved on commercial juices I can spend on hardware.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TheBadMadMan (26/6/18)

Erica_TFM said:


> Competition Time!



I DIY because apparently I was told it's either DIY or DIE.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/6/18)

I diy because it's cheaper, more flavor possibilities. I can also mix to my taste and requirements. It's also fun as hell trying to develop and tweak a recipe with friends and the forum/community!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Salamander (27/6/18)

I DIY because of cost - I could never afford to buy the amount of juice I go through! All my juices are tailored to my specific taste which I am told is wierd. DIY is a lot of fun and creating a flavour that is perfect for you is immensely satisfying

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (27/6/18)

I got into DIYing to reduce the cost of my vaping, but it fast became an enjoyable hobby that allows me to tweak and create juices to suit my tastes.

And I could never afford to vape the amount I do if I had to buy my juice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (27/6/18)

I started DIY for cost saving reasons but this soon grew to something much bigger.

I now DIY for:
- The love of DIY 
- Tailored flavor profiles to what I like
- Very specific Nicotine needs, that I can make accordingly
- It makes me feel like an Alchemist or MadScientist

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (27/6/18)

I started DIY for cost saving reasons but this soon grew to something much bigger.

I now DIY for:
- The love of DIY 
- Tailored flavor profiles to what I like
- Very specific Nicotine needs, that I can make accordingly
- It makes me feel like an Alchemist or MadScientist 
- I love experimenting with various flavors always trying to find something New

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B (27/6/18)

Like everyone else; I started my DIY journey because of the cost saving benefit.

I continue to DIY for the following reasons:

1. Versatility - like vaping in general; DIY e-liquid can be customised to suit your preference. Have a commercial juice you like but it's too sweet? Find a clone recipe or develop a recipe and drop the sweetener. Found a DIY recipe you like but it's harsh on your throat? Toss in some creams or smooth concentrate and enjoy. The possibilities are endless
2. Sense of accomplishment - almost every DIY'er has tried to create a juice from scratch. You either get inspired by something or while mixing you realise certain flavours would pair off well together. As often as 9 times out of 10 it can come out tasting like that vat of chemicals the Joker fell into but that 1 one time it comes out as good as you hoped or even better is an amazing feeling. It's even better when your friends try it out and like it too - complete vindication!

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/6/18)

I DIY to save money, keep myself busy and i like the look on the face of the person who asks "what is this juice that u are vaping it's awesome" and I say "I DIYed it"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (28/6/18)

I tried to DIY
I really did

Mainly because I wanted to be able to make juices that suit my vaping style - that are becoming harder to get commercially. And to have some fun with different flavours.

But I just ran out of time...

I'll be back...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Franky3 (28/6/18)

I started DIY to save some money. Now I DIY to try and find that "perfect" juice. I have created one or two good tasting juices by mistake. Still looking for that great tasting juice. I like the fact that I can do what ever I want and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I would like to have more time to experiment with different flavors. For now I am satisfied. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Leezozo (28/6/18)

I've just started my journey in DIY due to the frustration of my favourite juice always being sold out (CalamityJ-FTW)... It's so cool creating something from scratch. It gives you a new appreciation on flavour and exposes you to new flavours you'd of normally avoid solely based on a cost perspective. #DontDoChinaMallDoDIY #DDCMDD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (29/6/18)

I



DIY



Because



I



Can

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (29/6/18)

I will never forget the day i walked into Juicy Joes and tried about 20 different bottles. I probably found 2 to my liking. 
So to prevent any further episodes of disappointment and frustration linked to a underlying drive of possible discovery i dove into the DIY ocean of unknown depth.
The satisfaction experienced when someone says ..... "Damn this is nice." ..... is so fulfilling and at the same time serves as the fuel that drives you to delving into a new profile.
DIY gives me the freeway to sculpt a blend that enables the discovery of satisfying memories that i thought was long lost. My Cola Wilson toffee flavour is an example of a profile that did just that.
I always enjoyed the art of creation and DIY allowed me to become a modern day vape ................

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bizkuit (29/6/18)

Costs less and I can vape what I want how I want

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapessa (30/6/18)

Why I DIY:
It's good, it's exciting, it's rewarding
It's tasty, it's cheaper, it's fun

I saw DIY - I liked DIY - I Tried DIY
Now:
I mix it - I steep it - I taste it
I coil it - I wick it - I juice it - I Vape it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Erica (7/7/18)

Draw has taken place! Congrates to our winner, Charl Young! 
To see the draw head on over to our Facebook Page here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------

